# Chinese copycat cities



## Roman_P (Nov 26, 2012)

CNB30 said:


> :lol:I have 2 say that the French really "do it better" in this case



They had more time for it.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Chinese secretly copy Austrian town 



> A group of Austrians whose scenic mountain village has been copied down to the statues by a Chinese developer attended Saturday's opening in China for the high-end residential project but were still miffed about how the company did it.
> Minmetals Land Inc.'s replica of Hallstatt, a quaint Austrian alpine hamlet, is located in subtropical southern China.
> 
> The original is a centuries-old village of 900 and a UNESCO heritage site that survives on tourism. The copycat is a housing estate that thrives on China's new rich. In a China famous for pirated products, the replica Hallstatt sets a new standard.
> ...

















S: http://www.news24.com/Travel/Chinese-secretly-copy-Austrian-town-20120604


----------



## Agarwaen (May 7, 2013)

And we thought the Japanese were weird.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I guess they are sort of theme parks! :dunno:


----------



## KeanoManu (Mar 1, 2012)

They look much better than the crap that's being built in Europe nowadays at least. Why can't Europe build cities with that type of architecture anymore?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Very high-quality developments! I don't mind at all having a small percentage of development in this style, especially when done very well.


----------



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Chinese secretly copy Austrian town


It looks so fake and plastic. :bash:
I find the English town copy the only good one


----------



## Ultramatic (Jul 6, 2009)

Notice that the "church" steeple in the Chinese faux version does _*not*_ have a cross.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

It looks nice.
However, it did not put a Soul into..
I think there are many things such like that are seen in China


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

They look nice when they're new, but give them 2-3 years and things will start falling apart. I've seen it everywhere here.


----------



## ljm222 (Aug 26, 2014)

China is absolutely crazy mad!!


----------



## rlw777 (Jan 10, 2014)

White House Replica Hangzhou


----------



## GreenMonk108 (Dec 13, 2007)

Maybe these are a good sets for Chinese film industries.:cheers:


----------



## photolitherland (Apr 8, 2009)

Wish they would just preserve their own historic buildings and neighborhoods instead of tearing them down and building a faux Europe.


----------



## Paulista Anonimo (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm not opposed to building european style architecture outside Europe (or vice versa), but there should be a sense of how the buildings merge with the environment and its history. Singapore and Hong Kong, for instance, have neoclassical buildings due to british colonization. Macau has portuguese style buildings, and so on. But simples to transplant an Austrian village to a new development in China is ridiculous. Its especially sad because it looks like the chinese are ditching their own culture to copy something foreign.


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Well done, but creepy at the same time..


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Horrible horrible places.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Venice in Hangzhou *


Hangzhou - Venice 04 by okimot, on Flickr


Hangzhou - Venice 01 by okimot, on Flickr


Hangzhou - Venice 02 by okimot, on Flickr


Hangzhou - Venice 06 by okimot, on Flickr


Hangzhou - Venice 07 by okimot, on Flickr


Hangzhou - Venice 03 by okimot, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Paris in Hangzhou*



Hangzhou - Tianducheng 02 by okimot, on Flickr


Hangzhou - Tianducheng 03 by okimot, on Flickr


Hangzhou - Tianducheng 10 by okimot, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Spain in Hangzhou*



Hangzhou Shanglinghu by SImon_Gao, on Flickr


----------

